

FOSS Tools for C programming you cannot live without? - phrasz

I was wondering what tools everyone uses for C that are FOSS and you could NEVER imagine coding without.<p>Example: GCC (gcc and gdb), Valgrind, nano (eewwww ... yes I said nano), git.<p>Thanks and I&#x27;ll take my answer offline ;)
======
ato420
already cited but valgrind, gcc, gdb, git, tig, vim. (rlwrap, not only for C
dev, just all terminal thingy)

------
rkwz
What's wrong with nano?

~~~
phrasz
vi and/or vim elitists... I've always have used nano, but it seems that's not
good enough for CentOS/RHEL guys.

------
lovelearning
make, cmake, Code::Blocks, Geany, sourcenav

